# Prego Dwarf Gourami???



## pineappleswordies (Apr 13, 2013)

So I have two Dwarf Gouramis. I got them about 1.5 months ago. They are colorful and lively. The fatter one is less colorful which made me think it was a female. So, first things first, is it a female? I know male Gouramis don't get along but they are living happily together. Could it just be bloated??
Here are some pics first two pics of the regular one (male i think), the second two are the big one (female i think).


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

From what I have read, females are more of a plain silvery color so I am almost certain they are both males. 

Also just because they are getting along, I would still watch them. They may do fine for awhile then someone turn nasty.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

The second one does not look ill.It does appear like a egg carrying female,but besides being large looks like a male.How much and how often do you feed.
For the most part a LFS would have female dwarfs as a pure accident and probly wouldn't even know,as everywhere I have ever gone and saw dwarf gouramis they are always clearly labled as male.
Although looking healthy DG are nortorious for issues and would read up on DWARF GOURAMI DISEASE ,to make sure there are not symptoms you are missing.It is one of the most causes of DG death.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Both males. One or the other will be dead soon. It is just a matter of time.


----------



## pineappleswordies (Apr 13, 2013)

well it was gray when I got it. like 75% less color than now. Do they start off gray then change? maybe I got a young and older one. I feed once a day just a pinch of small pellets. The oe with the belly has constantly gotten bigger, like over the matter of a couple weeks. Tomorrow I will try some peas maybe and see what that does.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)




----------



## pineappleswordies (Apr 13, 2013)

Oh, wow, ok thats not even close. I guess I've got a bloated male then haha.


----------

